# Camel E Juice



## elvin119 (10/5/14)

hi which juice can I mix with camel pg+vg e liquid to make it taste better or more like the real thing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (10/5/14)

Hi @elvin119 

I was a 30 a day Camel light smoker myself. I briefly enjoyed the Desert Ship liquids when I started vaping, but soon gave up on the tobacco liquids in favour of dessert and fruit flavours. Only now, 5 months down the line am I drifting back towards tobacco tastes.

I am not sure where you are getting your liquid from, but it seems no one has been able to successfully replicate the taste of burning tobacco in an eliquid. 

You can try eciggies.co.za for their chinese tobacco liquids. Maybe give Malbru (Marlborough), Desert Ship (Camel) and Peter Stuyvesant (Pster) a try. Possibly a blend of two or three of these will give you the taste you are after.

If you get a chance it would be great if you introduced yourself here:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/page-76

What are you currently vaping on, and what eliquid are you using?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hein510 (10/5/14)

I've also been leaning back to tobacco flavors and my favorite is off course Goodlife Vapor's El Kamino but that's import, so started with the local stuff and the Liqua Cuban Cigar has been one of my favorites!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (10/5/14)

hi and welcome to the forum @elvin119 

you can try the liqua or hangsen brands in your search of a tobacco flavour , when i first started vaping i really enjoyed them but now it tastes horrible and i vape them at all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (10/5/14)

elvin119 said:


> hi which juice can I mix with camel pg+vg e liquid to make it taste better or more like the real thing?


Hi @elvin119. Most welcome to the forum. If you come to our Vape Meet you will get to taste (for free) a lot of juices, including some naturally extracted tobacco juices. And if you like it, you can buy there as well. Details in this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/ca...apoli-shop-4-westport-square-sandown-rd.2219/.
Just post at the end of that thread that you will attend and we shall add your name.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

